# SPDIF Brackets for various motherboards



## eaanders (Jun 3, 2007)

Many motherboards have a header on them that provides the SPDIF out signal but the manufacturers don't all seem to provide an adapter that makes the signal available on the backplane or front of the computer.
There has been discussion of the Asus boards in this forum, and they seem to provide an adapter which has the coax and Toslink connections on a slot bracket connected by a cable to a three pin header on the motherboard.
But, I have an ECS motherboard that has a 4 pin header for SPDIF out. (pin 1 is signal, pin 4 is ground) I only need the coax version of the adapter, not Toslink, so it seems all I would need is a slot bracket with an RCA jack in it and a 4 pin connector on the other end of the cable.
I've seen a more complicated version with both coax and Toslink from EPoX 

http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.asp?sku=117804&cks=SER

but I don't know where to buy it.
Does anyone know of anyone who sells the simple version I'm looking for or the EPoX version? 
Are these devices normally sold by the motherboard manufacturer rather than by independent outfits or computer manufacturers? I've contacted ECS and the computer manufacturer and they seem not to know what I'm talking about. It seems unreasonable to sell a computer with with 6:1 sound and a SPDIF header on the motherboard and not carry the signal to the outside of the box.
Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## phreich (Feb 6, 2009)

These brackets with a cable to connect to the header are being sold on Ebay for about $17 including shipping.

Just search for "spdif" while limiting your search to the "pc components" category and you'll find them. The seller sells them for different motherboard headers -- and is willing to change the connector to do this.

I hope this helps.


----------



## defiantroa (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah the cables you can easily find on Ebay. Check out this post for more help:

http://shophobby.blogspot.com/2009/08/msi-or-gigabyte-motherboard-spdif-out.html




phreich said:


> These brackets with a cable to connect to the header are being sold on Ebay for about $17 including shipping.
> 
> Just search for "spdif" while limiting your search to the "pc components" category and you'll find them. The seller sells them for different motherboard headers -- and is willing to change the connector to do this.
> 
> I hope this helps.


----------

